# Löschen von Clients hinterläßt broken links



## fath (14. Jan. 2011)

Liebe ISPCOnfig-Community,

ich teste derzeit ein Multiserver-Setup. Leider werden nach dem Löschen von Clients nicht alle Ordner auf der Platte gelöscht, teilweise werden broken links hinterlassen. Dabei kann ich ein unterschiedliches Verhalten feststellen, je nachdem ob der Client als Reseller oder als Admin gelöscht wird.
Ebenfalls wird für jede Alias-Domain ein neuer webX Ordner erzeugt, der ebenfalls nicht gelöscht wird.

Bespiel:
Vorher:
/var/www/testtest.de -> /var/www/clients/client10/web35/ // Symbolicher Link
/var/www/clients/client10/testest.de -> /var/www/clients/client10/web35/ // Symbolicher Link
/var/www/clients/client10/web36/ // Alias-Domain für testtest.de

Löschen als Reseller:
Bleibt übrig nach dem Löschen:
/var/www/clients/client10/web36/ 

Löschen als Admin:
Bleibt übrig nach dem Löschen:
/var/www/clients/client10/testest.de -> /var/www/clients/client10/web35/ // Kaputter Links
/var/www/clients/client10/web36/ 


Ist das normal oder so gewollt?

Viele Grüße

PS: ja, "hinterlässt" schreibt man ohne "ß"


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2011)

Hast Du denn auch vorher die webs des clients gelöscht?


----------



## fath (14. Jan. 2011)

Hi Till,

was genau meinst Du mit webs? Die Auflistung unter dem Menüpunkt "Domains"?

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass beim Löschen eines Clients alles gelöscht wird, was mit ihm zu tun hat (Domains, Aliase, Emailkonten etc.).

Oder verstehe ich da den Workflow nicht?
Müssen erst die Domains und Aliase einzeln gelöscht werden, bevor der User gelöscht wird?

Danke,
Fath


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2011)

Hast Du sie vorher gelöscht oder nicht? Wenn Ich Dein Problem nachvollziehen können soll, dann musst Du schon genau sagen, was Du gemacht hast. Dann werde ich sehen ob ich es nachvollziehen kann und wenn das der fall ist, es im Bugtracker eintragen.


----------



## fath (14. Jan. 2011)

Nein, ich habe die webs (damit meinst Du die Domains und Aliase, die in ISP-Config eingetragen werden und dadurch webXX Ordner auf der Platte erzeugen?) nicht gelöscht, bevor ich den Client gelöscht habe.

Gruß


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2011)

Ok. Ich teste es die Tage mal auf meinem Server.


----------

